# Perseid Meteor Shower



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 10, 2010)

For anybody who is a star gazer - get ready.

Perseid meteor shower peaks August 12-13, 2010, Moon conditions ideal for spectacular meteor shower.

The best time to observe meteors is from midnight until dawn.


----------



## jeepingchick (Aug 10, 2010)

cool, will it be visiable in the east?? specificly delaware?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yup - you can probably see them now - i think it started in mid july. The morning of Aug 12-13 are just the peek viewing times.


----------



## jeepingchick (Aug 10, 2010)

bare eyes or will i need a telescope??


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 10, 2010)

You will be fine with you eyes.

I have a telescope that i will also be using.

Might be hard to use though - as the magnification is so great that the meteor might be to quick to get in the view finder.

Will try it out though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 10, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> bare eyes or will i need a telescope??



Bare everything, rotate around from corner, look into the sky. Do not move from corner and you will not get lost. OHHH MYY what is that tattoo of? LMAO


----------



## jeepingchick (Aug 10, 2010)

grrrrrrrrrrr.....and im not telling!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 10, 2010)

Back in the late 80's my kids and I just came out of Pizza Hut when we saw a huge fireball soar across the horizon. It lasted about 10 seconds before going out of view. Later that night we saw on the news a meteor had hit a woman's car in New York.

I told my kids that's what we saw. They still remember that to this day.


----------



## WhineMaker (Aug 10, 2010)

I remember this from back in 1992...

Link


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2010)

Andthe car was never fixed?

http://www.nyrockman.com/pages/peekskill-today.htm

Why?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 10, 2010)

That was the one! Didn't realize it was in '92
it was really cool soaring across the sky. What was interesting was at the time not knowing what it was till later.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 12, 2010)

My dad and his brother saw one hit the ground back when they were young. The next day found it in a small burnt area of grass in the woods near their house here in Fla.
About the size of a baseball. I believe my uncle still has it.
I always try to see the shower that comes in November every year. We've got to the point we have way too much light pollution to see the sky really like it is.
I have a fire department next door to my house and I can read a news paper in my bedroom from the lights they leave on outside. 
Bugger lights we've always called them.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 12, 2010)

I live away from the city out in the country - so we don't have to worry about the lights - we actually get a pretty good view of the stars at night.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Spent the last twenty minutes outside. Perfectly clear night and saw only saw one shooting star. Its still early out as it is only 10:25. They say between midnight and 5am you will be able to see up to 100 an hour.


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a bunch of kids on their way out here right now. We live plenty far from city lights. I saw three in about five min. last night about 10:30. It is still well over 90 degrees, humid as hell and not a breath of air moving. Oh Boy. I might dig out a couple hundred feet of cord and take a fan with me. And maybe a glass of wine to boot. Good night John Boy
Brad


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah I'll go back out in about an hour and lay on my back and see if I get lucky, and see some falling stars. Constellations and planets are very clear.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah 12AM - dawn is the best time.


----------



## Dugger (Aug 12, 2010)

Saw a few a short time ago but now it is clouding over - darn! Had two young nieces out so at least they saw some.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 12, 2010)

It is cloudy here - had some storms - it is starting to clear out - so hopefully it clears out in a few hours and i can see some!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 13, 2010)

I would have checked it out last night but I was out like a light by 9:45. Maybe tonight or I'm up at 5 ususally. Might get to see something then.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw a few last night early - too tired to stay and see them all.


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, we had a pretty good time. Five kids two adults and a glass of dry pear wine. In a little over ah hour we saw between 35-40 meteoroids. Eight or ten drew the old favorite chorus of OOOHs nd AAAAhs. The best line of the night came from the oldest boy who is about 15. " Boy I wish I would have worn my glasses" Duuuh.
Brad


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 13, 2010)

Woodbee said:


> Well, we had a pretty good time. Five kids two adults and a glass of dry pear wine. In a little over ah hour we saw between 35-40 meteoroids. Eight or ten drew the old favorite chorus of OOOHs nd AAAAhs. The best line of the night came from the oldest boy who is about 15. " Boy I wish I would have worn my glasses" Duuuh.
> Brad



What time was it when you saw the most?


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 13, 2010)

We went in at about 11:45. And the activity was picking up the whole time. It was just too damn hot to sit out there any longer. 
2:30-3:00 AM should be prime. I thought of setting an alarm tonight. Nah ain't gonna happen. Ive seen these before.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2010)

If anyone has a DROID or Iphone or Ipod, download Goggle Sky. It is an awesome program that identifies planets and constellations. Jupiter was very visible last night if you knew what to look for. As you point your phone to the sky and move it around it identifies what your looking at. Even shows where the horizon is to make locating things easier.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2010)

Looked for the last half hour and only saw one meteor and the Milky Way.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 14, 2010)

I went out the night of the 13 and we were way to hazey here in Florida. This time of the year with the heat it is unbelievable how you can look off at distant trees and it looks like a light layer of smoke covering them.
Between the mosquitos and the haze I didn't stay long. I had to watch the sky big eyed to get the big picture and saw one or two, but nothing spectacular.
Did see one of our spy sattelites go over from North to South though.
And no, I wasn't drinking, but for a split second I caught the glimpse of some "bigger than a star" light that moved in a very unusual semi circle. Lasted only a second or two before it disappeared.
Probably E.T.


----------

